# Kelly controller question



## Newbnut (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi.

Does anyone know what the amperage ratings for this particular Kelly Controller are?

KBL14251

http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_56&products_id=445

It says 250A but I'm not sure if that's continuous or peak.

Thanks!


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

Newbnut said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone know what the amperage ratings for this particular Kelly Controller are?
> 
> ...



Armature Current Limit, 1 minute: 100A / 150A / 200A / 250A / 300A / 400A / 500A / 600A .
Armature Current Limit, Continuous: 50A / 75A / 100A / 125A / 150A / 200A /250A / 300A.


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

Never mind...

Check this.
http://www.kellycontroller.com/mot/Brushless-DC-Motor-Controller.html

It's 250a Boost.
Model 1Min	Cont	Volt	Regen
KBL14251I	250	125	144	*


----------



## Newbnut (Jun 8, 2009)

Nomad said:


> Armature Current Limit, 1 minute: 100A / 150A / 200A / 250A / 300A / 400A / 500A / 600A .
> Armature Current Limit, Continuous: 50A / 75A / 100A / 125A / 150A / 200A /250A / 300A.


Yeah I saw this. It just confused me.



Nomad;
Never mind...
Check this.
[url said:


> http://www.kellycontroller.com/mot/B...ontroller.html[/url]
> 
> It's 250a Boost.
> Model 1Min	Cont	Volt	Regen
> KBL14251I	250	125	144	*


Saw this too but was hoping it was out of date since its from their 'old' website. 

Where can I find a 144V controller with regen and higher peak amps for a BLDC? Zapi H2 is only 120V


----------



## Newbnut (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh this just occurred to me.

Can I just have two 72V Kelly controllers in series to get 144V?

KBL72401B,24-72V,400A,BLDC Controller/With Regen

http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_46&products_id=265

Perhaps that is what this dual controller assembly is for?

http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=492

Or is that only for running 2 separate motors?


----------



## biscayne (May 15, 2009)

I had 2 Kelly controllers.
From my costly experience I can now say, that the labeling of all Kelly products are only theoretical numbers, that come of the data sheets of the components. 
They use parallel mosfets, like everybody does. 
In my case I thought I had bought a 144V and 400 Amp contloller.
They cept blowing in a 96V 150 Amp, System.
I know the real amperage in my system, because I use fuses rated at 150A. 
*So much about Kelly labels.*
They are actually dream values, see 144V. 
How did they get this value????

The KDH 14501 supposedly a 144V (200V max) 400A with regen came up, when I testet it twice (on my expenses) to be a 72V 100A controller.
Of course I would not have bought it, since I wanted something stronger, I thought 400A would really be save.
That was before I got to look inside of one of the Kelly`s tared master pieces.


----------

